# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Haglund

## killerpop

Oskar Haglundin kalustoon tuli helmi-/maaliskuun vaihteessa Volvo 9700HD B12B 6x2 vuodelta 2004. Auto oli vielä tätä kirjoittaessa Edelskov Bus:n väreissä.

----------

